# Frog Room Turn around project.



## Topete (Sep 27, 2009)

Finally had the time to turn the (frog room) into a real Frog room!

Started by cleaning up a bit and building the first Cabinet that will hold 18"x18'x20" Tanks.

i will build three cabinets and stack them up on top of each other, My plan is to make the 3 cabinets hold 12 custom tanks and on the middle have storage cabinets for the flies and maybe the drainage plumbing and fogger.



Will try to post some build pics a.s.a.p.

Ignore the snake!! the room and wall behind are the project!


----------



## Topete (Sep 27, 2009)

Sorry guys, I added a second pic that was not intended! Could not remove it!


----------



## Deli (Jun 24, 2008)

Gorgeous Chondro(s) =D


----------



## Ridge (Jun 7, 2004)

Cool Snake Rake.


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Not a chondro but still a tree snake

emerald tree boa

Very pretty snake

Keep us posted on the room


----------



## Topete (Sep 27, 2009)

nathan said:


> Not a chondro but still a tree snake
> 
> emerald tree boa
> 
> ...



Indeed, They are Northern ETB, Long gone and sold to make room for the new hobby. I will post some pics of the first cabinet as soon as i leave work, I still need to add the storage door, moldings and paint (or stain)


----------



## Topete (Sep 27, 2009)

Ridge said:


> Cool Snake Rake.



My tongs broke with those 5' snakes so i borrowed my daughters toy, to package it.


----------



## bricespice (Jan 4, 2010)

Aren't ETB mean as heck? I have a friend who gets bitten all the time.


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

bricespice said:


> Aren't ETB mean as heck? I have a friend who gets bitten all the time.


In general yes they can be a bit nippy, especially wc animals. But like any animal it varries from idividual to idividual . . .


----------



## Topete (Sep 27, 2009)

Long day and no chance to work on it, Will try to add the doors and paint tomorrow. Here are some pics of the room and cabinet (1 Base). (to try and stay on topic)



Plus a shot of my clown..


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

I just have to comment on the stuff im not supposed to be looking at in those pictures haha

That snake is SICK. I want one, the wife says no! I have a plan, when I buy a house I'll make the rules! until then i'll be patient 

Those cars are pretty sick. The suiside door are awesome and the picture of the benz, man I want to see a pic of the whole car!

Lastly, I lived in Argentina Buenos Aires for 2 years. I love that che poster you've got on the wall. Any chance in telling me where you got it or how i might get my hands on one? 

Shaw

P.S. im stoked to see the build and those chicas on the wall aren't bad either


----------



## Topete (Sep 27, 2009)

laylow said:


> I just have to comment on the stuff im not supposed to be looking at in those pictures haha
> 
> That snake is SICK. I want one, the wife says no! I have a plan, when I buy a house I'll make the rules! until then i'll be patient
> 
> ...


well, so far work seems busy with new customers in the OC so i will try to work on it today, since i got no build pics i guess it's cool.

1) the Che poster i got in my HS years on BMG music.
2)the Lambo doors where done by me and my dad (98 mustang) (sold to buy house)
3)2008 slk 350 Convertible.(i deserved it after long work!)
4)snakes are ETB and they are already sold, Had two wife was mad but it's my room!!


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

Sick car man. Now get to building that room haha


----------



## Topete (Sep 27, 2009)

some of the future inhabitants of the new build..


3 nice healthy intemedius
3 Good looking Azureus
3 very nice Vitattus with awesome orange glow.


----------



## Topete (Sep 27, 2009)

Sorry the pics where taken with my Cell.


----------



## Sharkdude (Nov 9, 2009)

Topete said:


> Ignore the snake!! the room and wall behind are the project!


Ok, the snake I can overlook, but could you possibly provide a zoomed in pic of that cheerleader poster!?
I swear I can see up their skirts!

nice job thus far on the dream Frog Room.


----------



## AdamNC (Apr 7, 2010)

nathan said:


> In general yes they can be a bit nippy, especially wc animals. But like any animal it varries from idividual to idividual . . .


Out of my 5 Emeralds, only 1 is nippy. And out of my 5 Chondros, only 1 is nippy. The Emerald that is nippy is a CB and the same as the Chondro, CB.


----------



## Topete (Sep 27, 2009)

So bad i am busy, the project for sure will be delayed. For now i finished the first cabinet, I decided to stain it rather that paint it. the middle storage door is done and i will post some pics tomorrow if i have some time, (taking the fam to the zoo)

For now, I picked up some glass from my buddy (FREEBIE) and started assembly of the cubes.

1 down 11 more to go!






Now they just have to dry!


----------



## Topete (Sep 27, 2009)

Here are some pics of my favorite frog so far, It will be housed in one of the 12 Cubes. Notice the Mickey Mouse Head!! 



Could not advance more since i took some time to do this.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/52807-new-55-gallon-water-feature.html


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

What is the frog with your Azureus in the last pic, one of the Sip varieties? It is pretty cool looking.


----------



## Topete (Sep 27, 2009)

Tony said:


> What is the frog with your Azureus in the last pic, one of the Sip varieties? It is pretty cool looking.


Simply a highly yellow colored cobalt, i just have to let it grow to add it to the other cobalts i got.


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

Topete: I've been itching to try building my own cages. . . I was hoping you could give me a crash corse on you begin to set the cage together and what tools your using. I noticed those orange things holding the corners? 

THANKS A MILLION

Shaw


----------



## Topete (Sep 27, 2009)

laylow said:


> Topete: I've been itching to try building my own cages. . . I was hoping you could give me a crash corse on you begin to set the cage together and what tools your using. I noticed those orange things holding the corners?
> 
> THANKS A MILLION
> 
> Shaw


Sure can, As i assemble the others i can take some extra procedure pics, None the less it is more simple than one expects.

the tools are simply a measuring tape to verify same size or a carpenter's square. masking tape to hold pieces together during the curing.Clear silicone, and i used corner clamps to make sure the glass was as close together as possible.

Julio.


----------



## Topete (Sep 27, 2009)

skipped this pic of the build, I will move the cabinet to the room this week and take some more pics. Busy, Busy


----------



## Topete (Sep 27, 2009)

Build has been delayed and i still need to build two more cabinets to stack on top of the one that is already in the room. Due to many changes going on at work i will have to delay the build for at least one more month. none the less here are some pics i was supposed to post some time ago...

Prepping a cube.







Just need more broms, and some moss..































When done i will have 3 small storage cabinets to put flies and stuff....


----------



## Topete (Sep 27, 2009)

Quick cube assembly for Shaw (Laylow), hope it helps. had to drill the holes for the drainage myself, was not hard at all

place glass (Base) on flat surface and add masking tape on all sides







Place a bead of silicone around edges (helps waterproof and adhesion)







You can use your finger to spread the silicone







repeat steps on the other side







Place side glass on top of the silicone trail and join to the base with Tape







Repeat step on the other side







add silicone on the top edges, do the same on both sides will help adhere top glass.







Place top glass and secure with tape to both sides of the glass.







adding corner clamps on all sides help square of the cube better.







Tape bottom section of front Glass







Turn cube around and silicone Bottom front piece from the inside


----------



## Topete (Sep 27, 2009)

Back side has not been added! i have found that adding the latch at this point is easier..(optional)







Turn cube front side DOWN and add silicone to the edges of the glass like before







place back piece in it's place and secure with masking tape







let dry and do a second layer on the inside edges to waterproof and join the tank even better


----------



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

You're using silicone to hold the tank together? Could you use silicone for a bigger tank? Say a, roughly, 20g tank? Or can you only use silicone for the small cube tanks?


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Looking good! Thanks for the step by step on the DIY cube too! I got drill bits if you need to borrow one. Not sure how close you are to me. Off the top of my head I have 3/4, 0.5 and one other size I would have to look.


----------



## Topete (Sep 27, 2009)

dendro-dude said:


> You're using silicone to hold the tank together? Could you use silicone for a bigger tank? Say a, roughly, 20g tank? Or can you only use silicone for the small cube tanks?


the tank is 18"x18x"18 equivalent to 25US gallons, i moved the tanks around and they also have about 2" of water.....no issues.

fish tanks (even 10 gallon ones) have the plastic brace because they are typically used for fish and most people fill them up all the way..= a lot of pressure..

hope that helps.


----------



## Topete (Sep 27, 2009)

D3monic said:


> Looking good! Thanks for the step by step on the DIY cube too! I got drill bits if you need to borrow one. Not sure how close you are to me. Off the top of my head I have 3/4, 0.5 and one other size I would have to look.



Thanks Mike, i purchased one and it only took about 1 to 2 minutes per hole, the first one chipped (not cracked), therefore what i did is go halfway from 1 side and half way from the other...problem fixed

To those that are having issues starting the hole (and don't have a drill press) the key is to start the hole at a 45° angle.


----------

